# Filmcover bzw Bild anstatt Ordnersymbol



## Magicnorris (24. September 2010)

Hi, hab schon überall gesucht aber nicht genau das gefunden was ich suche. Um die Beschreibung zu ersparen hab ich mal ein Bild gemacht. 
Bisher hab ichs höchstens geschafft, dass ich die Bilder in ico umwandeln kann. Sieht aber ziemlich beschissen aus und skaliert nicht hoch wenn ich größere Ordnersymbole wähle. (btw das bild ist eine montage  )

Thx 4 Help 
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/1640/covericon.jpg


----------



## milesdavis (24. September 2010)

Ich glaub das müsstest du für JEDEN Ordner machen! Das ist aber viel Arbeit dann...

Mach mal rechtsklick auf den ordner, dann _eigenschaften_, dann den reiter _anpassen_ und unten steht dann _anderes Symbol_

die die dann zur wahl stehen sind in _%SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll_. Wenn du durchsuchen wählst, musst du dein icon wählen, dass du erstellt hast und fertig! 

Ich habs selbst getestet!

Die Bilder werden immer auf ein Quadrat skaliert, also gestaucht.


----------



## Hektor123 (24. September 2010)

Jup, so wie milesdavis mach ich es auch immer. Schneide die Cover vorher passend zu (entweder Quadratisch oder Rechteckig bei Covern) und erstelle dann mit IcoFX Icons in 256x256. Die dann einfach als Icon benutzen nach der obrigen Methode. Wenn ichs nicht vergesse, mache ich später man nen Screenshot.


----------



## rabe08 (24. September 2010)

Ordner: 

Du kannst jedes Bild als Ordner-Bild benutzen. In jpg umwandeln, solange es nicht als solches vorliegt, in Folder.jpg umbennen, in den betreffenden Ordner speichern, fertig. Kann sein, das es auch mit anderen Formaten funktioniert, habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht.

Ich benutze Bilder 300x300 bis 500x500, damit gibt es auch keine Skalierungsprobleme

Datei:

Ich habe da selbst mal lange nach einer Lösung gesucht und keine gefunden. Da ich das ganze für das Mediacenter haben wollte, habe ich einen Workaround gefunden: Mit dem Freeware Plugin MyMovies werden im Mediacenter beliebige Bilder für die Filme angezeigt, einfach als "Cover" unterschieben. Die Filme selbst habe ich als "Trailer" verlinkt. Vielleicht hilft Dir das, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Magicnorris (24. September 2010)

Vielen Dank Leute! So ein Programm hab ich die ganze Zeit gesucht, ich habs bisher nur hinbekommen, dass die Bilder viel zu klein dargestellt wurden. IcoFX funktioniert super. 
edit: sieht super aus. 
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/7177/covervids.jpghttp://img84.imageshack.us/img84/7177/covervids.jpg


----------



## Hektor123 (25. September 2010)

Mit dem richtigen Programm ist das alles kein Problem 

Ich runde die Ecken gerne vorher noch ab, aber jeder so wie er will.


----------



## milesdavis (1. Oktober 2010)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Programm ist das alles kein Problem
> 
> Ich runde die Ecken gerne vorher noch ab, aber jeder so wie er will.



Das gefällt mir!
Für meine Fotosammlung ein echter Hingucker!


----------



## Hektor123 (1. Oktober 2010)

Schön, dass es gefällt. Ich habe das in sämtlichen Ordnern so. Ist zwar was Arbeit, hat für mich aber einen Mehrwert zu den Standard-Ordner. Zur Navigation brauche ich so keinen Text lesen, sondern schau nur aufs Bild/Icon.


----------



## Child_of_Bodom (19. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß der Thread ist schon älter, aber mich würde es interesieren ob die Ordner bei einer Windows Neuinstallation wieder zurückgesetzt werden?!

Unter Windows 8 scheint der trick mit der FOLDER.jpg nicht zu funktionieren  Leider

Danke und liebe Grüße

COB


----------

